# Mystery pebbles coming with Aritsugu Santoku



## Leon.B (Dec 3, 2020)

I recently asked about the origin of a knife I gifted to my dad more than 5 years ago. He's actually gone to find the original box (not an easy task) and discovered a paper bag with 2 small pebbles in it. I apologise for my ignorance but after some reasonable guesses I decided to ask you, knowledgeable people. he sent me a picture.


----------



## btbyrd (Dec 3, 2020)

They look like go stones, or_ go-ishi_.


----------



## Leon.B (Dec 3, 2020)

That was actually my first random thought as soon as I saw em in the picture. If it's the case I wonder why they put them there.


----------



## adam92 (Dec 29, 2020)

I can't read all Japanese, but from the paper you provide is just only a gift for thanks for purchase knife, like culture only. 
It write一生も lifetime stuff, choosing this knife like a fate?


----------



## Leon.B (Dec 29, 2020)

I'm not sure if I understood correctly but it's basically a gift because I purchase the knife. It doesn't say anything regarding the stones themselves, am I right?


----------



## adam92 (Dec 29, 2020)

Leon.B said:


> I'm not sure if I understood correctly but it's basically a gift because I purchase the knife. It doesn't say anything regarding the stones themselves, am I right?


Just a gift, didn't say anything about the stone.


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 29, 2020)

Gift the stone to the knife giver. Bad luck if you don't. According to superstition.


----------



## Leon.B (Dec 29, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Gift the stone to the knife giver. Bad luck if you don't. According to superstition.


I'm 99% sure nobody at the Aritsugu shop mentioned a pebble related curse when I bought the knife..  I guess it's too late for a complaint email after this 2020. That ship is sailed!


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 29, 2020)

Leon.B said:


> I'm 99% sure nobody at the Aritsugu shop mentioned a pebble related curse when I bought the knife..  I guess it's too late for a complaint email after this 2020. That ship is sailed!


The pandemic hasn't taken out email. You might even be able to contact them on social media. Maybe even phone.


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 29, 2020)

Or super old school and write out a letter


----------



## Leon.B (Dec 29, 2020)

I'll send them a pigeon.. I'm sure they'll appreciate a flying feedback!


----------



## KenHash (Dec 29, 2020)

Leon.B said:


> I recently asked about the origin of a knife I gifted to my dad more than 5 years ago. He's actually gone to find the original box (not an easy task) and discovered a paper bag with 2 small pebbles in it. I apologise for my ignorance but after some reasonable guesses I decided to ask you, knowledgeable people. he sent me a picture.View attachment 105061



This is the translation of that red paper, the photo of which is sideways. The text is written in the traditional vertical right-to-left way. 

いつまでも切れぬご縁 -Itsumade mo kirenai goen
Karma that can never be severed

一生ものと伝われる刃物をお贈りさせてていただきました。-Isshoumono to tsutawareru hamono wo okurisasete itadakimashita.
We have been allowed to present (to you) what is called a Life-time thing.

いつまでもご愛用下さいませ。-Itsumade mo goaiyou kudasaimase
Please use it with caring forever.

古い言い伝えに"刃物は縁を切る”と言われてたそうですが、これを打ち消し、まじないとしてご縁が切れませぬよう切ることのできない碁石を添えさせていただきました。
-Furui ii tsutae ni "hamono wa en wo kiru"to iwareta soudesuga, korewo uchikeshi, majinai to shite goen ga kiremasenuyou kirukoto no dekinai *go-ishi *wo soesasete itadakimashita.

There is an old saying that a blade will sever karma, but to eliminate this we have enclosed go-stones as an amulet which a blade can not sever.

これからもあなた様とのご縁が、この刃物と同じく”一生もの”でありたいと、こころからお祈りいたしております。
We pray (hope) that like this blade, our karma will be a life-time thing.

Signed 有次　Aritsugu

Explanation:
The text is written in extremely polite honorific form, from Aritsugu to the new Owner of the knife. The term ご縁Karma is a direct translation of Go-En, but it is generally used to mean "Relationship". Here it reflects the old traditional Japanese concept of a long lasting relationship between a seller and a customer.
Isshoumono　一生もの - Once in a lifetime thing- means any object of very high quality that you can keep and use for your entire life and will not be replacing.
There is an old saying that a blade can sever Karma, so one does not give, say a Really Nice Kitchen Knife Set as a wedding present. It may sever the relationship between Husband and Wife. In today's terms, it sends bad vibes so it's a no-no.
The idea that a blade can not sever(cut) go stones should not be taken literally. Go-stones are not made of Titanium Carbide. The symbolism here is that a Go game can and will go literally forever, so it is said that even a blade (knife, sword whatever) can not sever a go game.
Very cute little paper, much of it pretty old and might go over the heads of young people in Japan today.

Was this paper from Aritsugu Kyoto or Aritsugu Tokyo?


----------



## Luftmensch (Dec 29, 2020)

KenHash said:


> This is the translation of that red paper, the photo of which is sideways. The text is written in the traditional vertical right-to-left way.
> 
> いつまでも切れぬご縁 -Itsumade mo kirenai goen
> Karma that can never be severed
> ...





My favourite 'cultural bridge' on KKF. Thank you so much for taking the time to do these translations & explanations. I really, really enjoy them.


----------



## Leon.B (Dec 29, 2020)

Thank you ever so much mate! Thank you for taking the time to translate and explain with such care. I might be wrong here but the red paper sounds quintessentially old Japan and it leaves me somehow dunbfounded and unsurprised at the same time. Knowing all this means a lot to me couse the knife was a gift for my dad. I hope you don't mind me saying it, but you doing what you did in the way you did it is quintessentially Japanese and absolutely awesome to me. Truly grateful.


KenHash said:


> Was this paper from Aritsugu Kyoto or Aritsugu Tokyo?


I bought it in Kyoto and loved the all experience.


----------



## KenHash (Dec 30, 2020)

Leon.B said:


> Thank you ever so much mate! Thank you for taking the time to translate and explain with such care. I might be wrong here but the red paper sounds quintessentially old Japan and it leaves me somehow dunbfounded and unsurprised at the same time. Knowing all this means a lot to me couse the knife was a gift for my dad. I hope you don't mind me saying it, but you doing what you did in the way you did it is quintessentially Japanese and absolutely awesome to me. Truly grateful.
> 
> I bought it in Kyoto and loved the all experience.



You are very welcome. And yes, this sounds typically Aritsugu Kyoto. Very traditional and "old fashioned". Aritsugu claim their origin in 1560 to a Swordsmith named Fujiwara Aritsugu. But in 2020 they still don't have their own website much less sell online...lol.


----------



## KenHash (Dec 30, 2020)

Luftmensch said:


> My favourite 'cultural bridge' on KKF. Thank you so much for taking the time to do these translations & explanations. I really, really enjoy them.



Bitte, mein freund


----------



## tchan001 (Dec 30, 2020)

Only need to buy yourself 179 more of those knives and you'll have a whole set of go stones free.


----------



## Chopper88 (Dec 30, 2020)

KenHash said:


> Bitte, mein freund



I second Luftmensch's message. I don't post that much, but do read a lot, and you are really helpful to a lot of people, also besides those who you directly answer to.

I am very interested in these traditions and their meaning. Whilst I don't particularly care for a lot of superstition myself (not judging anyone), I _do_ love that someone has put thought and effort in this, and goes out of their way for someone else to do good.

Thanks for translating and explaining!

Sounds like a great honorary title, 'KKF's favorite cultural bridge'


----------



## Delat (Jan 3, 2021)

Knives severing relationships is also in Korean culture - I don’t know how widespread it is in Asia generally though. When my MIL was visiting and admiring one of my knives, I offered to buy her one but got a very animated “no, no, no!” response followed by the explanation. In this case the knife would be symbolic of severing the relationship between the giver and recipient (not the store and buyer).

I’ve heard there’s some traditions where you would gift the knife with a dollar, and the recipient would give you back the dollar to “pay” for the knife, eliminating the bad juju. The stone is a new one I haven’t heard of before.


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 3, 2021)

Same in German, saying is that gifting a knife will cut the “band of friendship”


----------

